# Crystal Beach 7-4 and 7-5



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

07-04-13

Hit the surf at o'dark 30 on July 4th morning and we were greeted by flat surf and bait everywhere. Put some shrimp on under the popping cork. Nada for the first 30-45 minutes. Then the bait started moving and jumping around to include giant shrimp, 10 county easy. We started catching keeper trout with a few dinks mixed in between. Schools of mullet and shrimp would move in, we would catch fish. Schools move out, no fish. This continued until about 8 am and then nothing. The last fish caught was a nice 25" trout caught by yours truly. In one pic the 25" and the 23" makes the 15" in the middle look tiny.

We caught as many finger mullet in the cast net that you could ever need. We caught some bigger ones also that went out on the big rods. Nothing to be had on the finger mullet or big rods. 

We ended the day with 8 fish, 5 by me 3 by my bro. All fish were caught between the 1st and 2nd sand bar in chest deep water. The water color was pretty good. I would say it was green but sandy. The wave action got worse as the day progressed but no problem fishing it. Then the crowds showed up around 11 and fishing was done until 7pm. By 7 the tide started coming back in bringing sea weed with it. Tried to get a big rod out a few times but the weed was to bad.

It was wall to wall waders until 9 or so and I did not see many rods bent unless you had shrimp on the other end.

07-05-13

This morning we got up at the crack of dawn and headed to get some more shrimp. No shrimp at bait shop. We got to the surf and it was flat with just one breaker. Got the cast net and first throw tons of finger mullet for use under popping corks. First cast by my brother in between the 1st and 2nd sand bar and he landed a nice 23" trout. That was it. No bait lost and no hits until around 9 we landed a pup shark. No schools of mullet or giant shrimp moving like yesterday. 

We moved out to on top of the second sand bar and for the next two hours we land numerous pup sharks and had a few break off. I did land an nice fat 18" trout and lost another at the net. Funny that there were zero sharks yesterday and numerous today. 

All in all a great two days at the beach and 10 fish.


----------

